# Does anyone know of a source for goose in Dublin?



## Erith (10 Dec 2006)

Does anyone know of a source for goose in Dublin? Some supermarkets will take orders but not deliverable until 23rd December.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (10 Dec 2006)

I know this is probably not a lot of use, but Lidl have frozen geese for 14.99 (I think) at the moment.


----------



## kilomike (10 Dec 2006)

How many do you get for that?


----------



## RainyDay (10 Dec 2006)

They have some plump geese running around Airfield House in Dundrum at the moment - not sure if they plan to slaughter them mind you.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Dec 2006)

Erith said:


> Does anyone know of a source for goose in Dublin? Some supermarkets will take orders but not deliverable until 23rd December.


Well you know what they say - what's source for the goose is source for the gander...


----------



## Erith (10 Dec 2006)

terrysgirl33 said:


> I know this is probably not a lot of use, but Lidl have frozen geese for 14.99 (I think) at the moment.



I'm a bit wary of meat from Lidl, but defintely better than naught, I'll check them out. Thanks.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Dec 2006)

Erith said:


> I'm a bit wary of meat from Lidl


Er, why?


----------



## DirtyH2O (11 Dec 2006)

I ordered mine from my local butcher shop - it'll work out about ten euro a kilo for a fresh one I'd expect.
Any quality butcher in your locality should be able to source one for you pretty easily.
Lidl have frozen ones for about 9.99 or two euro a kilo.


----------



## r2d2 (11 Dec 2006)

Erith said:


> Does anyone know of a source for goose   .


 Yep, give Maverick a call......


----------



## olddog (11 Dec 2006)

Try phoning Molloys / Mulloys ( not certain how he spells his name ) - Not the Offie chain - in Donnybrook.


----------



## Ceepee (11 Dec 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Well you know what they say - what's source for the goose is source for the gander...


 
LOL 

I was in FX Buckleys on Moore St last week and they had a sign up saying they had venison, pheasant and rabbit in stock - I'd say they'd give you a goose if you asked them


----------



## huskerdu (12 Dec 2006)

Most reputable butchers will order a goose for you, 
A 5 kg goose will cost 60-80 euros. 
A few recommendations

Fenelons in Stillorgan
The organic butcher in Terenure whos name I cant remember
Smiths in Sandymount
McEvoys at the Leoprdstown farmers market


----------



## Erith (12 Dec 2006)

Simple solution in the end; small local butcher sorted it out.

Thanks for all the help.


----------

